# Snow Bound Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Couple weeks ago a bunch of folks asked me to cook up some stuff for their Super Bowl gatherings. By the time all had told me what they wanted I ended up with two days worth of cooking. I put in for vacation days to do the cook. I have to use 23 days between now and July due to my retiring then. Ended up doing the cook in a snow storm Wednesday and bone chilling cold( for Georgia )Thursday last week. I did overnighters Tuesday night and Wednesday night. I did the whole cook on my Akorn smoker/grill. I did 9 fatties, 14 armadillo eggs, 2 packer briskets, 1 pastrami, 30 wings, four chicken breasts 24 poppers, and 3 butts. Here are some pics


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

more


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

There's just something wrong with me seeing all this goodness before 7:00am. I'll be a wreck for the rest of the day 
Looks great Pay.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Pay, is that a cocktail weinnie in the center? Also, do you cook the peppers any before stuffing and smoking?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bocefus said:


> Pay, is that a cocktail weinnie in the center? Also, do you cook the peppers any before stuffing and smoking?


Yep it is a CW. I do not pre cook the peppers. Half, and core, put in some cheese and a wiener and wrap with bacon. Smoker runs at 250*. I just eyeball them. When I start getting a bit of wilt on the peppers, and the bacon is done, I pull them off.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

10/4, Thanks for the reply. I think I might make some this weekend myself.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

one hell of a spread, that'd take a couple days to cook..........Been meaning try those armadillo eggs......
looks good man!!


Rick


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

you stuff that sausage? that looks good!?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sausage is Conecuh Brand. Best stuff out there in my opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

That looks yummy. I am cooking a few fatties soon. Would you refresh my memory and tell me what armadillo eggs are? Thanks


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Armadillo Eggs

Ingredients:
24 jalapeno peppers
1 pound sausage
2 cups all-purpose baking mix
1 (16 ounce) package Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 tablespoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon garlic salt
1 (16 ounce) package Monterey Jack cheese, cubed



Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Lightly grease a medium baking sheet.
2. Cut a slit in each jalapeno pepper. Remove and discard seeds and pulp.
3. In a medium bowl, mix sausage, baking mix, Cheddar cheese, crushed red pepper, and garlic salt.
4. Stuff jalapenos with the Monterey Jack cheese cubes. Shape sausage mixture around the jalapenos to form balls.
5. Arrange jalapeno balls on the prepared baking sheet. Bake 25 minutes in the preheated oven, until lightly browned.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bigfisherman said:


> There's just something wrong with me seeing all this goodness before 7:00am. I'll be a wreck for the rest of the day
> Looks great Pay.


Yup. I need a bib and a dribble cup..................


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> That looks yummy. I am cooking a few fatties soon. Would you refresh my memory and tell me what armadillo eggs are? Thanks


Mine are split and core jalapeno peppers and put two different( color) cheeses in the two halves and encase in 1/2 pound of breakfast sausage, forming a ball with the pepper centered in the meat. Cook on a smoker at 250* until internal temp is 160-165.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What brand sausage do you use?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

reply number 10 WD 
QUOTE=Paymaster;816360]Sausage is Conecuh Brand. Best stuff out there in my opinion.

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I meant the pork sausage, not the links. Never heard of the brand you mentioned, if that was what he wrapped his other stuff in. Also, the brand the fatties were made with.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Ahh good point WD! I just googled Conecuh and only saw links.  I'm interested in the brand for the fatties also.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I use Tennessee Pride Hot breakfast sausage.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

that looks awesome!! what does the armadillo egg consist of?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Pay.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> that looks awesome!! what does the armadillo egg consist of?


Cored jalapeno peppers with two types of cheese inserted and all encased in a half pound of sausage.


----------

